# Help Please - Using Fir on Outdoor Stairs



## Sandarm (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm building a new front porch, winter is fast approaching (we live close to Toronto, Canada) and I want to use fir rather than pressure treated lumber. My plan is to prime the fir with oil based primer, seal any cut edges or areas with open grain with epoxy, and then to paint the whole works. I've also been told that if do the same thing with all the wood, I can use fir for the stringers as well. 

Do any of you have any experience with fir in northern climates, and do you have any advice? I may use pressure treated wood for the stringers and fir for the treads - although the chap that sells me my better lumber says that the fir will do quite well with snow, ice and water.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sandy,
I live in northern Ohio and we probably get similar winter weather. When we built my buddy's house he used fir for all his porch flooring. It was milled tongue and groove. He primed both sides with an oil-based primer, then a couple of topcoats of oil based porch and floor enamel, all from Sherwin Williams. The house is about fourteen years old now and it still looks like new. He used treated lumber for the joists and stringers. Not to say doug fir wouldn't work if prepared like you were saying above. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree with Mike, and your prep methods. Fir should work out fine. Paint is your best finish. Make sure you waterproof all places of attachment, and all endgrain. All surfaces should be primed and painted.


----------

